# Which assets to hold in which accounts, and which to draw from first?



## crgf1k (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm 43 and I want to retire this summer. I own my own home, and am able to make ends meet by withdrawing 2.5% of my modest savings per year. I plan to live very frugal while I'm young, to give me the best shot at being more comfortable when I'm older.

I am in the process of assembling a retirement portfolio mix of growth stocks, dividend stocks, GICs, ETFs, etc. I have savings sitting in LIRAs, RRSPs, TFSAs, as well as unregistered accounts.

My question is, which assets fit best in which accounts, and which accounts should I access at what age?

Thanks!


----------

